# Please help coding Exc.Lipoma



## Hopp (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi  I cant seem to find code for the following: Excision of 7cm Rt
posterior arm mass-  Path:  Lipoma
OP Note:  7cm Lipoma excised from subcu.tissue and sharply excised off the triceps fascia. (Doc.also stated he did a 9cm layerd closure)
I think layered closure is inclusive. 
CPT code that I thought was 24073    TIA
Deb, CPC


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 29, 2010)

I would bill 24071 (modifier RT) which is subcutaneous. 24073 is going under the fascia or within the muscle. It sounds like doc didn't go under the fascial plane. 214.1 would be the diagnosis code.  You would be correct in thinking the layered closure is inclusive. CPT guidelines at the front of the Musculoskeletal System state simple or intermediate repair is inclusive. Complex repair is seperately billable.
Hope this helps.
Eagle Eye, CPC, CPC-H


----------

